# Join klappt nicht!



## schmidtsen (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
ist folgender Aufbau richtig, oder geht das so prinzipiell nicht?
Die Fehlermeldung ist, dass der SQL Befehl nicht korrekt beendet wurde. 
Ich will halt die Felder der zwei Tabellen in einer zusammenführen. 
System ist Oracle.

SELECT
  Projekt
, Projektbezeichnung
, Kunde
, PC
, Letzter_Status
, Status_Werk

from(

SELECT 
T$CPRJ as Projekt
, T$SEAK as Projektbezeichnung
, T$BPID as Kunde
, decode(length(rtrim(T$CPRJ)),9,substr(T$CPRJ,2,2),null) as PC

from Tabelle1

)  ,  (

SELECT

CASE WHEN ((T$PSTS < 4) and (T$BKCS = 1)) THEN ('Bestand') 
      WHEN ((T$PSTS > 4) or (T$BKCS = 2)) THEN ('Abgeschlossen') 
      ELSE ('fehler') END Letzter_Status

,CASE WHEN (T$PSTS < 4) THEN ('Aktiv') 
      WHEN (T$PSTS = 4) THEN ('Storniert') 
      WHEN (T$PSTS = 5) THEN ('Fertig')
      WHEN (T$PSTS = 6) THEN ('Abgeschlossen')
      WHEN (T$PSTS = 7) THEN ('Archiviert')
      ELSE ('Fehler') END Status_Werk

from Tabelle2)


from Tabelle1 A, Tabelle2 B

where A.Projekt = B.Projekt


Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!
Gruß
schmidtsen


----------



## zeja (23. Mai 2008)

Bevor ich das hier alles angucke: Normalerweise steht in der Fehlermeldung nen Hinweis was nicht klappt... poste mal die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## schmidtsen (23. Mai 2008)

Ich benutze Pentaho Data Integration ehemals Kettle, das meint es nicht so gut mit den Fehlermeldungen. Zielsystem ist Oracle.
Mein erstes Posting war komplett falsch habe ich gemerkt. 

Wäre aber toll wenn du mal hierauf gucken könntest. Die Fehlermeldung dazu häng ich gerne hinten dran.

SELECT
  T$FINR
, T$FYER
, T$FPRD
, T$FDAY
, T$HREM

from


(SELECT * 

FROM BAANDBIHRA900700 , BAANDBCCOM001700 

WHERE BAANDBIHRA900700.T$FINR = BAANDBCCOM001700.T$FINR)



Fehlermeldung:



2008/05/23 19:26:15 - Trans - This is not a replay transformation

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - Trans - This transformation can be replayed with replay date: 2008/05/23 19:26:15

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - Trans - Initialising 2 steps...

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - Starting to run...

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - dummy.0 - Starting to run...

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : Unexpected error : 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : org.pentaho.di.core.exception.KettleDatabaseException: 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : An error occurred executing SQL: 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : SELECT

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) :   T$FINR

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : , T$FYER

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : , T$FPRD

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : , T$FDAY

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : , T$HREM

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : from

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : (SELECT * 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : FROM BAANDBIHRA900700 , BAANDBCCOM001700 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : WHERE BAANDBIHRA900700.T$FINR = BAANDBCCOM001700.T$FINR)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : ORA-00918: Spalte nicht eindeutig definiert



2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at org.pentaho.di.core.database.Database.openQuery(Database.java:1736)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at org.pentaho.di.trans.steps.tableinput.TableInput.doQuery(TableInput.java:200)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at org.pentaho.di.trans.steps.tableinput.TableInput.processRow(TableInput.java:119)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at org.pentaho.di.trans.steps.tableinput.TableInput.run(TableInput.java:326)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: ORA-00918: Spalte nicht eindeutig definiert



2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:112)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:331)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:288)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4C8Oall.receive(T4C8Oall.java:743)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CPreparedStatement.doOall8(T4CPreparedStatement.java:216)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CPreparedStatement.executeForDescribe(T4CPreparedStatement.java:799)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(OracleStatement.java:1037)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CPreparedStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(T4CPreparedStatement.java:839)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.doExecuteWithTimeout(OracleStatement.java:1132)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OraclePreparedStatement.executeInternal(OraclePreparedStatement.java:3316)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OraclePreparedStatement.executeQuery(OraclePreparedStatement.java:3361)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	at org.pentaho.di.core.database.Database.openQuery(Database.java:1697)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - ERROR (version 3.0.3, build 569 from 2008/04/25 12:30:04) : 	... 3 more

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - Finished reading query, closing connection.

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - ABB, 900700.0 - Finished processing (I=0, O=0, R=0, W=0, U=0, E=1)

2008/05/23 19:26:15 - dummy.0 - Finished processing (I=0, O=0, R=0, W=0, U=0, E=0)


----------

